# Bear Apprentice III breaking string?



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

I bought my daughter a Bear Apprentice III bow from Bass Pro back in June. So far it has broken the string twice after about 30 minutes of shooting. The first time they replaced the bow. I havent taken it back the second time yet. Has anyone had this problem? What do yall recommend I do? I dont want to have to get the string replaced everytime she shoots it. Thanks.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Never heard of this before, however, I would ask them strongly to exchange for another brand. Are you sure they gave you a new bow? Or just put a new string on it?

Must have a sharp edge somewhere on one of the cams, I would guess.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah i watched them pull a new bow out of the box. I may call Bear and talk to them about it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

dragginfool said:


> Yeah i watched them pull a new bow out of the box. I may call Bear and talk to them about it. Thanks for the reply.


Call is prolly good,,,if you can get past talking to computers..Maybe take to R&C Archery in Clute for Help.. Just down the road...


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Where is the string breaking? Do you have any pictures?

Cliff


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sent you a message

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I bought both my boys a Diamond Infinite Edge. Has been a great bow for them both.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds potentially dangerous not to mention scary especially with kiddos involved....hope you get it worked out.


----------

